# film on water surface



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a slight film on the surface of my water in my planted tank. Its a 55 gallon tank , and it has a aquaclear 70 and an aquaclear 110 hob filters with plenty of surface agitation.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Likely biofilm. Not harmful, may decrease O2 in the water. I use a surface extractor connected to my canister to remove it.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with above......if you don't use some sort of overflow then a surface extractor is a great idea. 
Makes a world of difference and it doesn't take much to pull the film off the surface. 
I run one on my FX6 24/7 and I wouldn't be without it. 

Greatly increases oxygen exchange and light penetration.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You can hook this surface skimmer up to an hob and it take the film off. I have one in my planted tank hooked to a canister filter. It works great once you get it adjusted.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00176MUKY?pc_redir=1404321004&robot_redir=1


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I used one on my salt water tank. I have a brand new one still in the package. I just hoped I wouldn't have to use one with my freshwater tank too.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You can also lay a piece of newspaper on the water surface and it will absorb the film and pull it up when you remove it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you're lucky the "bio film" will disappear like it showed up.It is not totally uncommon on "newer" setups,and after short time will take care of it self.
Without placing anything in tank you could get a finer mechanical pad for the hob and that would also help.I like the micron pads from coralife(100 micron is pretty tight).


----------

